

Show HN: CljOS – A toy OOP system on Clojure - divs1210
https://github.com/divs1210/cljos

======
Steinbot
You may want to change the getter and setter notation for the sake of the
dyslexic amongst us. Are you thinking about starting a functional/non
mutability version of CLOS?

EDIT: Have you looked at Datatypes? It looks like they are meant to be the
more "Clojury" answer to OOP.

[http://clojure.org/datatypes](http://clojure.org/datatypes)

------
divs1210
Hello! I am the author. Only a Clojure noob. Have implemented classes with
properties and methods. Don't really know where to go from here. This is not
something I would like to use in real life, just a curiosity. Please go easy
on me!

